# Amazing 2015



## Rulon (Feb 5, 2016)

Chukar season this year lived up to the hype! Couldn't have been a better year for my new pup who just turned 1 this week. There is nothing better than chasing these birds. Can't wait till next year already. Praying for a mild spring and good hatches! Here are a few pics from the season. Cheers to a good year to all my chukar hunting forum friends!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Love this! Also beautiful lab! My goal next year to get after these birds. Never gotten one, but it looks fun.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like that dog is all business! Very cool


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, and beautiful dog.


----------

